# DNS and key port problem on wan



## carolan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi the laptop i am on at the moment can connect to the wireless network and browse. Our sony viao however is connecting to the network but it is not browsing or exchanging data. When I run the troubleshooter on msn live it flags up a problem with the DNS and Key ports.

I have flushed the dns and renewed ip ect using ipconfig but nothing seems to be resolving the issue can anyone help as I can not see the problem as all ip's and dns's come back ok when i use the cmd ipconfig/all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

*After you reboot, let's see this.*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## carolan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

Can't C&P as that laptop will not access the internet at all I am on our other laptop which isn't having any problems. I reset the router back to factory settings and the laptop in question worked for the whole of 5 minutes and now we have the same problem again. 

Have followed your instructions heres the results of the ipconfig/all

ethernet adapter LAN
Media state diconnected


Ether net adaptor wireless network connection

connection specific DNS Suffix:
Description: LAN_Express AS IEEE 802.11g miniPCI Adapter

Physical address: 00-14-a4-3e-1f-04
dhcp enabled: yes
auto config enabled: yes
ip address: 192.168.1.101
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
default gateway: 192.168.1.1
dhcp server: 192.168.1.1
dns servers: 192.168.1.1
lease obtained: 13 june 2007
lease expires: 15 june 2007

Hope you can help thanks in advance.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Your vaio i susing the router for dns and dhcp. Have you permitted the vaio access to the internet, or authenticated it to the router? Wireless routers require an authentication key to the wireless network. Once that is complete, the router needs to be told that your device is allowed on the network. Log on to the router gui and check for 'allowed devices', 'wireless access-list', 'connected devices' or some such settings. Add a device. Choose your vaio by it's mac address. Remember to apply the settings.


----------



## carolan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice but I am unable to connect to linksys online setting page on this laptop the addy should be http://192.168.1.1 but all I get is page can not be displayed. Here is the ipconfig/all results for this laptop incase it helps

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\ZOEMCC~1>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zoe
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-CE-22-09-96
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.5.89.68
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.5.88.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.255.64.21
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 13, 2007 10:40:05 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 20, 2007 10:40:05 PM

Ethernet adapter {7D43DF0F-E29C-4134-BBE7-BBA63F7482D5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP VPN Adapter - Packet Scheduler M
iniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-7D-43-DF-0F


----------



## carolan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

Can anyone help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One way you can get results like you have is by connecting your modem to one of the router's LAN ports. If that's what you have, connect it to the WAN (internet, modem) port.

If that's not your problem, please tell us the brand and model of your modem and of your router.


----------



## carolan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

ok thanks will just eat my tea and try.


----------



## Huffman_Redneck (Apr 30, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : boys
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.tx.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.tx.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connect
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-A3-DC-21
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 98.198.52.45
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 98.198.48.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.66.18
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.85.98
68.87.69.146
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 30, 2008 5:36:09 P

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 04, 2008 5:36:09 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest you start with a total reset of the router and work from there. It is obviously not configured correctly, or simply connected incorrectly.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ironically, and somewhat comically, if Huffman_Redneck is having the same problem that carolan78 had nearly a year ago, the above should fix it!  I hope carolan didn't choke on her tea or something bad like that.


----------

